

Is Agility Making You Less Innovative? - evjan
http://www.enthiosys.com/blog/2010/3/21/is-agility-making-you-less-innovative.html

======
NerdsCentral
Agile focuses very hard on the short term. Hopes and dreams are not short
term. Agile is a way to implement innovation but it will not create it. My
experience is that the shorter the stories are then the less innovative the
code becomes. The really cool stuff gets done at nights and weekends.

But was it not ever so?

~~~
bunderbunder
I think this is inevitable. Slicing and dicing the problem into a bunch of
tiny sub-problems that can be implemented in short sprints is based on the
assumption that:

    
    
      1. None (or few) of the problems are very big.
    
      2. All of the problems can be solved without much brain strain.
    
      3. A fairly straightforward well-known architecture can be used.
    

Those assumptions are clearly optimized for projects like business
applications, Web front-ends, enterprise services, etc. Situations where
nothing depends on somebody getting their brain really deep inside a problem
and then marinating on and being frustrated by it until eventually a bolt of
inspiration knocks them over while they're washing their hair, causing them to
hit their head on the washcloth rack on the way down, so that the idea
tragically disappears down the drain along with the mingling blood and. . .

ANYWAY. For skunk works projects, we've already got a different strategy
called a skunk works team. Nothing wrong with using those. Right tool for the
job and whatnot, eh?

------
evjan
What would Steve Jobs have thought of 1 week sprints or continuous delivery?

------
wisty
So, Agility is an implementation strategy, not a method to run a company by.

------
pella
not ...

see: Eric Ries "The Lean Startup: Innovation Through Experimentation. ..."

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i65PaoTlVKg>

